# A good week



## TyroneGenade (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all,

For our anniversary, this past week, my adoring wife got me two nice Paphs as a present:
Paph Hsinying Rainbow and Hamana Spice (Paph Yerba Buena 'Whitecap' x spicerianum).

And at the Cape Orchid Society show I picked up a Paph Silverlight in bud and a two growth seedling of hangianum x Mystic Isle (Mystic Isle = niveum x Greyi). 

I'm eager to find out if the hangianum cross will end up looking more like Wosner Favourite or Chou-Yi Yuki (Greyi is godefroyae x niveum). I guess more like Chou-Yi Yuki. The Hamana Spice should also be very interesting. I'm eager to see if the Yerba Buena has flattened the dorsal of spicerianum and if the purple stripe is maintained.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy anniversary Tyrone. I wish you more anniversaries to come.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy Anniversary. Good acquisitions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2012)

How sweet! Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

For a minute I was confused! I was thinking, "Wait a minute. The Cape show is in Massachusets! "


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 18, 2012)

Hooray!

I now have Paph Pyramus and Paph King Arthur "Lensings". And so the antique Paph collection grows.


----------



## chrismende (May 18, 2012)

Lovely anniversary presents! Happiest of anniversaries, Tyrone and adoring wife!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, Paph wise, it has been another good week here in Sunny South Africa. While my Carte & Holmes Paph Nimit didn't arrive (some how hybrids are not cleared by customs) I did get a lovely big plant of Paph Long Look (the inverse cross, Pinocchio x godefroyae) and a Paph Wnston Churchill ‘Indomitable’ FCC x Provocation.

In other news my insigne x charlesworthii and insigne x godefroyae pods are holding. I can't find any photos Paph Hitchinsiae 1899 so it will be interesting to see what the charlesworthii cross looks like in the end. There are some photos about of Paph Dowleri 1902 about and the flowers are very elegant:






tt4n


----------

